# Shot a deer a few days ago



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Alexisceleste said:


> It’s called a cuff on the bottom I’m 5”4 and my entire life that has been a must for me with jeans🤣


 I'm in no position to poke fun of others fashion. My wife has decided she gets to shop for me. Winning!


----------



## Alexisceleste (1 mo ago)

Initially I just wanted to post this for opinions. I know where I hit the deer. My dad was convinced I got him high again. But I know I didn’t. Just didn’t make sense we couldn’t find blood at the scene. He’s convinced the deer is alive and will be back in camera… so I guess time will tell. I just have that gut feeling and have since that night that he is expired out there.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Alexisceleste said:


> Initially I just wanted to post this for opinions. I know where I hit the deer. My dad was convinced I got him high again. But I know I didn’t. Just didn’t make sense we couldn’t find blood at the scene. He’s convinced the deer is alive and will be back in camera… so I guess time will tell. I just have that gut feeling and have since that night that he is expired out there.


Hard to tell from the dried arrow unfortunately. Maybe try smelling it to see if it smells like gut.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Alexisceleste said:


> Initially I just wanted to post this for opinions. I know where I hit the deer. My dad was convinced I got him high again. But I know I didn’t. Just didn’t make sense we couldn’t find blood at the scene. He’s convinced the deer is alive and will be back in camera… so I guess time will tell. I just have that gut feeling and have since that night that he is expired out there.


High hit, most times the Animals survive, at least till infection sets in, low hit(gut) definitely a Dead Animal in fairly short time.


----------



## Alexisceleste (1 mo ago)

sureshot006 said:


> Hard to tell from the dried arrow unfortunately. Maybe try smelling it to see if it smells like gut.


It definitely does, funniest part of the whole situation is my sister is on the Oklahomas blood tracker association with some top dogs… but my dad doesn’t like using a dog with the possibility of “messing the deer up” trust me, I know that isn’t the case. That’s what dogs are for


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Your dad sounds like a douche.


----------



## Alexisceleste (1 mo ago)

triplelunger said:


> Your dad sounds like a douche.


He can be particular about things. He has been shooting/hunting archery for 30 years. Started with a recurve and was a champion shooter. Most of the time he knows what he’s talking about. But this particular situation even his archery buddies were on my side. Just don’t think he’s right this time. But, lord willing if the deer shows back up, he will yet again be on the board. I’ve hit the deer high before and had no blood on my fletchings are arrow just meat and hair. This arrow looked good when I walked up to it. Fletchings we’re soaked and the shaft had dark red blood all the way down


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

triplelunger said:


> Your dad sounds like a douche.


Well that's nice lmao


----------



## >WingIt< (Nov 16, 2011)

It looks like you got some guys for sure. Gotta pay attention to the hips being forward or back. Something that looks broadside can be quartering to and you could have gotten one lung, liver and guts. Deer arching its back is a tell tale gut shot sign. Sucks man been there.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Don’t feel too bad man. Bad hits happen and deer die and go unrecovered. It could have just as easily run the road and been hit by a truck. I’m not saying you shouldn’t feel bad just that deer die lotsa different ways and God makes sure there are more born every spring. 
If you have did all you could have to try to make a recovery. All you can do is try to learn whatever you can from the situation and work on having a better outcome next time. Bowhunting has it wins and losses it’s our job to do everything we can to put the odds of winning in our favour. As for the hit my nephew shot a buck this fall with a similar looking arrow. He was sure he hit it well. We found about 10 drops of blood and tracked it appx 50 yrds. Then a 3 man 4 hour body search in 76degree temps and we did not recover it. Best I can figure from all accounts was that the hit was low and back, quartering too. He went after it too soon after the shot and pushed it. It ain’t easy try to shrug off the likely killing of a living critter without the success of a harvested game animal but unfortunately it does happen. 
Good luck the rest of your season.


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

Joe Archer said:


> Color may be bad, but looks like a gut shot to me.
> Also, there is always blood. You may not have found it - but there was blood on the ground.
> <----<<<


I hit 1 high this year..pin drops of blood for 100 yrds..was on hands and knees for couple hrs…finally it filled with blood ,, laid down to pass…took me 4 hrs but I found it…


----------



## R-boat (Aug 11, 2017)

sureshot006 said:


> Seems likely liver to me. Some gut possible. If you got liver he could go miles or feet. Hard to say...


My thought was diaphragm/ liver/gut, too, but opinions aren't worth a lot.


----------



## R-boat (Aug 11, 2017)

CDN1 said:


> Don’t feel too bad man. Bad hits happen and deer die and go unrecovered. It could have just as easily run the road and been hit by a truck. I’m not saying you shouldn’t feel bad just that deer die lotsa different ways and God makes sure there are more born every spring.
> If you have did all you could have to try to make a recovery. All you can do is try to learn whatever you can from the situation and work on having a better outcome next time. Bowhunting has it wins and losses it’s our job to do everything we can to put the odds of winning in our favour. As for the hit my nephew shot a buck this fall with a similar looking arrow. He was sure he hit it well. We found about 10 drops of blood and tracked it appx 50 yrds. Then a 3 man 4 hour body search in 76degree temps and we did not recover it. Best I can figure from all accounts was that the hit was low and back, quartering too. He went after it too soon after the shot and pushed it. It ain’t easy try to shrug off the likely killing of a living critter without the success of a harvested game animal but unfortunately it does happen.
> Good luck the rest of your season.


That is exactly what I was thinking. Deer slightly quartered toward. Hit back & low. Again just an opinion FWIW.


----------



## Alexisceleste (1 mo ago)

My dad shot a doe yesterday and needed my better half to bring the dog out (his dog) that he’s been wanting to get on a track, and low and behold they found my buck 45 yards from the stand he died right under a cedar tree. So a sad but silver lining ending to the story of club!!!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Alexisceleste said:


> View attachment 872003
> 
> My dad shot a doe yesterday and needed my better half to bring the dog out (his dog) that he’s been wanting to get on a track, and low and behold they found my buck 45 yards from the stand he died right under a cedar tree. So a sad but silver lining ending to the story of club!!!


You should've not listened to your dad and found that animal! What a buck. Go with your gut. You were the one that shot that deer. Not your dad


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

So your dad is ok with a dog for his doe but not that one?!? Whaaaat!


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

45 yds from the stand?


----------



## Alexisceleste (1 mo ago)

triplelunger said:


> 45 yds from the stand?


Yessir he took a hard right and crashed under a cedar tree in some thick stuff.


----------



## Alexisceleste (1 mo ago)

All in all he acknowledged his call was wrong and he feels terrible I had to recover my deer this way because of his judgment. But in his defense the deer didn’t give us anything to work with at the scene or a blood trail. But for future he will exhaust every effort in recovery


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Alexisceleste said:


> All in all he acknowledged his call was wrong and he feels terrible I had to recover my deer this way because of his judgment. But in his defense the deer didn’t give us anything to work with at the scene or a blood trail. But for future he will exhaust every effort in recovery


What a great deer. Happy you recovered whatever was left of him the not knowing is always the agony.
Don’t be to hard on your dad. It’s easy for anyone to make mistakes in the deer woods. However, you are the hunter and you made the shot. If you feel it was a lethal hit and it needs to be followed up…just do it. On a buck like that If I felt it was a killing hit I’d have made every effort. Surely easier said than done I know. But just imagine if you had found him the day of the hunt or the morning after.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

He sure did decompose fast!


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

Dang that's a great deer. 

A. Your efforts to find it sucked if it was that close. Point blank. But you know that, and don't need me to say it. Just talking to you like you were one of mine. 

B. Darn nice deer! And glad you found it. One thing you will take from this is to look harder and longer. And that's a lesson a few people I know still haven't learned, and some never will. 

Nice buck! 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

That's a ~10 day dead deer? You all have some hungry critters


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

sureshot006 said:


> That's a ~10 day dead deer? You all have some hungry critters


If I tossed a rib cage, etc, from a deer near my camp, they'd look like that by morning, except they'd be strewn everywhere. 

Gut piles gone by morning. 

Deer with weak blood, left over night to track in the morning, ass end is completely gone. 

10 days is a long time in the woods. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Your pic looked like a man, but obviously your nuts haven't dropped yet since daddy wouldn't let you look for that slob.....


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

I think Alexis Is a young lady taking hunting advise from her father. As any young hunter would do…boy or girl. Hopefully no offence was taken by the comments. It’s looks like she has some great hunting opportunities and Is a capable hunter. She Just needs have a little more self assuredness.. and if you think you made a good hit.. press the issue no matter who you hunt with. Find your deer or at least make every effort. Good luck Girl.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

CDN1 said:


> I think Alexis Is a young lady taking hunting advise from her father. As any young hunter would do…boy or girl. Hopefully no offence was taken by the comments. It’s looks like she has some great hunting opportunities and Is a capable hunter. She Just needs have a little more self assuredness.. and if you think you made a good hit.. press the issue no matter who you hunt with. Find your deer or at least make every effort. Good luck Girl.


So you think thats Dad taking the hero shot with the oddly decayed buck corpse? This whole thread seems sus...but who knows just seems odd to me. If daughter shot the buck and Dad didnt let her track with his dog but he tracked a doe in the same area, Id have to agree with Triplelunger's comment regarding the douche. Either way nice rack, happy for the daughter if its hers. If that grown ass man in the picture is the shooter and asking his daddys permission to track the deer welp...embarassing.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

45 yds. from the stand ? He was at 17 yds. for the shot so he traveled 28 yds. ?? I'm calling BS and trolling on this thread. Nobody is that bad of a hunter that they can't find a deer that drops 28 yds. from where they they shot it.

L & O


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Liver and Onions said:


> 45 yds. from the stand ? He was at 17 yds. for the shot so he traveled 28 yds. ?? I'm calling BS and trolling on this thread. Nobody is that stupid that they can't find a deer that drops 28 yds. from where they they shot it.
> 
> L & O


48 replies to the thread, pretty good troll ehh?


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Bucman said:


> Your pic looked like a man, but obviously your nuts haven't dropped yet since daddy wouldn't let you look for that slob.....


After further review and based on the avatar I think CDN1 called it. Daughter shot the buck, Dad made a bad call then does a 180 on his own doe (lmao)...but hopefully Celeste has leared a couple things. Hopefully Dad learned some things too and listens to his daughter next time. Follow your gut instinct. 

Good job on recovering the deer Celeste and hope you understand the BS on here isnt personal towards you or your Dad, feel free to give it back to any of these grown ass men just as hard as they dish it out, some can take it 😁. Would like to see some more posts in the future!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> 45 yds. from the stand ? He was at 17 yds. for the shot so he traveled 28 yds. ?? I'm calling BS and trolling on this thread. Nobody is that bad of a hunter that they can't find a deer that drops 28 yds. from where they they shot it.
> 
> L & O


On MidWest whitetail 2 hunters, Bill Winke was one, shot deer and found them weeks later very close to where they were shot. Bills deer in particular was alive for at least 1 day after it was shot and circled back around at some point and died after the stopped looking. Some food for thought.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

This deer expired 8 days prior to the picture.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

bowhunter426 said:


> ........ Bills deer in particular was alive for at least 1 day after it was shot and circled back around at some point and died after the stopped looking. ..........


They know this because it was found on a trail that they walked down ?
I'm not seeing where this buck was ever looked for. If this a serious post, someone took advice from someone who just doesn't know much about archery hunting. How does that happen after looking at that arrow and it smells like gut ? Every hunter should know that's a dead deer. The only question should have been when to start looking. 
My food for thought would be to follow up on what you saw happen and don't listen to people who just are good at reading the obvious signs.

L & O


----------



## duhunter (Jan 17, 2004)

Not believing any of this thread.


----------



## baycountyhunter (Apr 15, 2014)

Liver and Onions said:


> 45 yds. from the stand ? He was at 17 yds. for the shot so he traveled 28 yds. ?? I'm calling BS and trolling on this thread. Nobody is that bad of a hunter that they can't find a deer that drops 28 yds. from where they they shot it.
> 
> L & O


You should hear it actually crash at that range.


----------

